

Jason Scott: Archive Corps - mshenfield
http://www.archivecorps.org/

======
danielsiders
Context:

After rescuing 1,700 boxes of manuals from a closing manual warehouse for
future archiving and scanning,

"goodwill and the interest in these types of project shouldn’t fade away with
the completion of the main part of the Manuals Plus project. He instead
proposed that there be something like Archive Team for physical rescues.
Naturally, there’s a lot to learn in that space, but with a level of speed and
radical approaches that worked for Archive Team, maybe something good will
come of it.

Therefore, in one line, I announce: ArchiveCorps."

from:
[http://ascii.textfiles.com/archives/4755](http://ascii.textfiles.com/archives/4755)

